# Pigeons nested again! (My sister)



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

My sister (Crystal) lives in an apartment and has these 2 pigeons that love to make nests on her pourch, they had 2 babies that grew up and flew the pourch but the little family always came back for cooked rice or bread from my sister excpet for 1 .. my sister never seen the other baby pigeon around sadly.

Now it's the middly of November and it's cold so these pigeons decided to come back and make a nest lol, my sister gave them a cage to nest in and covered the top so they would not get wet. What she wanted to know was what she could use to keep the pigeons warm ... like she wanted to add extra nesting material to the nest.

Me and her where thinking of rabbit shavings? maybe hay would be better?

If or when the babies hatch I'll run over to her place this time to take photos of the little family lol.

Thanks.


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Christina*

I didn't know you had a sister. For some reason I thought you were a only child..

I would cover the sides of the cage as well to keep any draft (winds) out. Just don't use that pine or cedar shavings it's not healthly for animals. I'm not sure which one it is but it is dangerous. 

I think Timothy's hay would be fine.. other members probably will have some ideas for you guys... 

I'm surprised your sister hasn't joined us here. 

Andi


----------

